# Hexturret (Bed Turret) Tailstock



## Shopsweeper (Jul 30, 2014)

New to me: Enco (old school Enco) Hexturret Tailstock.  Was on Ebay for $45.  I will take a chance for $45.



Seems to fit my Clausing 6913 like a glove - good alignment, fairly parallel to bed.  One oddity: its bored out to 1.4903" or so not to 1.5".

I have plans for a die head (Geometric or other) and a collet holder (maybe shop made).

I THINK that I will bore it out to 1.5" on my machine just to make sure its true to my lathe.

If anyone has any experience with setting and truing one of these up, I am open to advice.


----------



## TomS (Jul 31, 2014)

WOW!!!  $45 is a steal.  Good luck with your new addition.

Tom S


----------



## Shopsweeper (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you - I think the seller just wanted it go to a good home.

I have determined that the gibs are worn a bit.  Not much else so far.


----------



## ronzo (Aug 2, 2014)

Shopsweeper said:


> New to me: Enco (old school Enco) Hexturret Tailstock.  Was on Ebay for $45.  I will take a chance for $45.
> 
> View attachment 81129
> 
> ...



If you can find screw machine tooling such as a box tools and drill holders a little misalignment won't matter.
Ron


----------



## Wobbles (Aug 6, 2014)

It you determine it's worn too much for your liking, then you can buy mine for $300 and revert back to 5/8 straight shank tooling  !!

:rofl:


----------



## Shopsweeper (Aug 8, 2014)

Wobbles said:


> It you determine it's worn too much for your liking, then you can buy mine for $300 and revert back to 5/8 straight shank tooling  !!
> 
> :rofl:



I appreciate your kind offer.  The thing is: I was thinking about one of the little MT based spinners and I lost an auction on one like the week before.

I own a 1 1/2 chucking reamer - I just need to put my hands on it.  My theory is that I can true that thing up nicely.

I'm not sure what to do about my gibs.  I don't have a surface grinder, etc to make them - I should probably farm them out.


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice score. And you don't need a surface grinder to make gibs you scrape then in try it.


----------



## Shopsweeper (Aug 19, 2014)

kd4gij said:


> Nice score. And you don't need a surface grinder to make gibs you scrape then in try it.



I would need help if tried that....


A question for everyone:

I need to make/get a sleeve to go from the (almost) 1.5" ID of my tool posts to the 1" shaft on a few tools for my turret.  

Should I:
1. Get some CRS with an OD over 1.5" (like 1 5/8") and an ID of 3/4" and turn and bore it to size?
2. Get some CRS sized 1.5" and 1" and hope for the best?
3. Use some other steel for this?
4. But a ready-made sleeve?
5. Do some other thing that I have not thought about yet?

To help: I don't have any steel around the shop this size.  (I do have a stick of 2" 6061 AL but this seems too soft to me).

Thank you all for the help.


----------

